# Got a sweet deal!



## poorboypaul (Apr 6, 2013)

Went to a local consignment auction last saturday and picked up '48 Farmall cub for $700. Nice shape. Rear tires and rims were nearly new. Wasn't running when I bought it. Went and picked it up the other day. Jump started it but wouldn't stay running. Wasn't charging the battery. Got it home, we figured generator was bad. Long story short, after charging the battery and checked it, wouldn't charge. Started taking cables off, and they had it wired backwards. Got the battery off the other cub I have, and it's been running great since. Charged the battery off the one wired wrong, and it charged up and held. Going to keep this one(has hydraulics and better tires) and sell my first one. Needed rear tires for my old one. Had a used foreign set there. Sold for $320! Almost buy new for that. Some stuff went for crazy prices, but the tractors sold cheap. It's amazing how stupid people get at auctions!!
View attachment 288734
View attachment 288736
View attachment 288738
View attachment 288739


----------



## Blazin (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice score!


----------



## DSS (Apr 7, 2013)

I've been looking for one of those. Exactly what I want for puttering around. Nice score.


----------



## tbow388 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Awesome find*

You are one lucky duck.

I want a small tractor so bad I can taste it!!!!


----------



## JHctRednek (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice find! Some people don't get that you can have a positive ground. My old 140 was wired that way til I converted it to 12 volt system. I would die for a belly mounted cultivator like that!!! They work so much better than the 3 pt hitch ones.


----------

